# 2012 rancher 420 snorkling



## BLADE23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im thinging about snorkling my 420 just cant decide if i should or not. If i do will i need to add a programer to it?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont think you would need to run a programmer .. i think they run on the richer side anyways ..


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope. So long as the inlet to the airbox is still 1 1/2" you dont need too. The way mine is done it reduces to a 1.5" in front of the motor and 2" the rest of the way up. Oh and btw go ahead and snork it. Remember that the factory intake is only at the front of the seat. Pretty easy for water to get in


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here's a link of what all you need to snorkle that thing 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=912


----------



## BLADE23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok thanks for the help


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

its what we're here for ... honda folks gotta stick together over here we are numbered big time .. lol... get that thing snorkled for mud jam .


----------

